# who else does not like going to funerals



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

random but i really dont like going to funerals its jus scares me and seeing everyone crying and wht not. of course i would got if it was a loved one but i really dont like going anyone else?

what i mean is family members are like go u have to show ur support but i dont like dwelling about their death only the happy momments they had


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I hate them too. They're so gloomy and stressful. Hoping that I don't have to go to another for a very long time.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Of course I hate it. It's so awkward when I'm the only one not crying. I hate showing emotions in public so I hold it all back and break-down at home


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I never liked going to them.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

The question is, who actually likes going to funerals? =\


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No one likes funerals.


----------



## 427 (Aug 6, 2012)

i don't like when people seem having fun socializing - its not the time nor the place -because its not a wake;
And there is such a thing as funeral etiquette for offering condolences ..
being a gentleman of tact, respect, and sensitivity is never more important than at the occasion of someone’s death.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've only been to two funerals. I went to my first one like 3 years ago for my granddad on my father's side and back in November 2010 for my grandmother also on my dad's side. I almost cried at my granddad's funeral but I couldn't at my grandmother's. They make me sad.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I ve only been to one and it was my uncles,I had to be main _pall-bearer._


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I have never liked going to funerals. I've gone to two funerals in my life. One was when I was a little kid and the other one was in 2006. The one in 2006 was when my grandfather died and I was a pallbearer.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I've been to one for my grandfather. The wake was very disturbing to me, I hated seeing my grandfather's body so still and unmoving, and I hated the scent inside the funeral home, I will never forget it. I was sad, but I couldn't cry that day

My mom also forced me to go to a wake a few years ago for someone I didn't know, it was some old man. That wasn't too bad, because I didn't know the person


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

HustleRose said:


> The question is, who actually likes going to funerals? =\


Ding ding ding!


----------



## Matt21 (Jul 11, 2012)

Never been to a funeral, helps keeping the memories alive.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Never liked them.


----------



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

Who does?....apart from the undertaker? (who's used to it and waiting for the big cheque at the end of the week)
Nobody likes to say goodbye to someone who will be gone for eternity, and it's sad, I went to many the last one was saying goodbye to my gran then a year later saying goodbye to a classmate who was only 17, such good person, a light in the community...gone for ever....And it's not something anyone would look forward too

Many go to mark their respect even though they don't really know the deceased, just to comfort the relative they know...but I'm sure they don't like funerals either


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

All of my relatives have open casket funerals and they're so creepy. I don't see the point in it at all. I want to remember my loved ones when they were alive..I don't want my last memory of them to be laying in a box, caked in makeup/not even looking like themselves. I don't think many people are aware of all the gross things that have to be done in order to prepare a body for this. I say burn me and spread my ashes somewhere I don't care. 
I also hate how it's often considered disrespectful to not attend a funeral. Funerals are for the living and if someone wants to grieve in private and be alone to remember their loved ones, they should be able to. 
And I hate ultra religious funerals because usually the deceased is hardly talked about. It's all 'Jesus this and Jesus that' A funeral should be about celebrating and remembering the person's life.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

Funerals are boring


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

yes I hate having to go to them they are very sad and yes I don't like showing emotions in public so I guess I look weird not crying but I have had to go to quite a few of them not fun but necessary


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

I feel at peace when I go to a funeral. The church is so peaceful and calming, and it's nice to pay respect to the dead.


----------



## ShynotRude (Aug 4, 2012)

humm lets see all depends on the people there. went to a great aunts funeral and ended up in a night club, all night every body keep saying " thiis is hic...what she would hav wanted :boogie went to a cousins funeral, my last memory of the night was me standing in a karaoke bar watching my brother sing "i had the time of my life" from the film pretty woman and he only chose that song because he wanted to jump off the stage like Patrick Swayze did.
in fact every funeral i was ever at ended up in a pub. 

hay you cant spell funeral without fun:lol


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

no one likes going to funerals >.>


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I hate wakes more than funerals simply due to the socializing aspect of it. If the deceased is someone I don't know well, I feel terribly awkward wishing my condolences and never know what to say for comfort. If I was very close to the deceased, I feel sick to my stomach when people try to comfort me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have never been to one. I will go to those of my mother and father if I'm still around when it happens but other than that, I just can't deal with the death of people I care about. My parents have done too much for me to not force myself to go. It'll kill me (literally, probably) but I'll do it.


----------



## Lilac Swirl (May 14, 2012)

HustleRose said:


> The question is, who actually likes going to funerals? =\


I was going to ask the exact same thing...


----------

